# Capacitors



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

www.newark.com or www.grainger.com


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks. I will scroll through the sites


Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

No problem, most US caps are going to be 370vac minimum which shouldnt be a problem for you.


----------

